# How big is your GSD?



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

My Gsd Male Is 7 months old Today. He weighs 85.4lbs I dont know how to measure a dog correctly (?) He stands (From paw to shoulder) 27in
(From butt or begining of tail to just under where his collar sits) 31 in.
His Head is HUGE but not anything to be worried about. He still hasnt grown into his ears or paws. i feed him twice a day (Blue Buffalo) And you can feel all his bones (Cant see them) What should i be concerned about? I know his hips and back. (i get him checked every month for bone issues and so far so good.)SHould i feed him more? He has all muscle. i run and walk him everyday.

HOW big was your GSD at 7 months? or currently.


----------



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

Angel is 3 years and 8 months, she has always been a little big for a female. She stands approx. 26 inches at the shoulder and weighs approx. 90 lbs. She had a couple of problems growing up but is doing well now. Keep him active, that is probably the best advice I can give. Oh, and check with the vet with any questions or problems that occur.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

5 mos, about 34.5 lbs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My 8 month old is 60lb lean. My nine year old is 75lb. 84lb at 7 months is huge. He'll probably be an oversized dog.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

My 7 month old is 50lbs give or take a pound. She is a lean little girl though, and 22.5 at the withers...


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

My 15 1/2 week old is 46 lb, and I think he is kinda big for his age. Hopefully he will not be oversized.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber's 9 months and 57 pounds, and the vet says she is lean but not thin.


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Nuhkia was around 61lbs between 10-11 months. I haven't weighed her recently thought. She'll be 1 yr old on Sept 2nd, so I guess I should weigh her and see how she's coming along. I doubt she'll get over 70lbs. Thankfully! lol

I'll give her a weigh after her morning bathroom break and before her feeding and give you an update.

Your boy being 7 mons and over 80lbs and standing at 27in is going to be big ole boy when he's done around 2 yrs.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Someone in a parking lot told me today their GSD is 160 pounds. Can you imagine?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister

2.5 year old male 

28' at the shoulder 

75-80 pounds

32' from chest to base of tail


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Jaxon is a little over 6 Months old and weighs about 60lbs.

Lukas is 2 years and 8 months and is 27' at the shoulder weighing 90lbs.


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

shadow 2 year 2 months 28' at shoulder, 100 Lbs


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto 
17 Months
29.8 Inches 
About 90 lbs
(Lean)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lotta big dogs here. Wonder what percentage are within the standard.
They seem to be getting bigger and bigger.
Abby is 25.5 inches and 70 pounds at age 2. Hasn't
changed much in the past year.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nths-look-how-much-lighter-since-3-months.jpg


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Lotta big dogs here. Wonder what percentage are within the standard.
> They seem to be getting bigger and bigger.


I was just wondering that too, I got my boy from a byb, I wonder if some of these members did too?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

ACE :wub:
14 mo.-male-intact
27.5" @ shoulder
86 lbs-lean
30" chest to base of tail
BYB


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I was just wondering that too, I got my boy from a byb, I wonder if some of these members did too?


Ya, I noticed the trend a while ago. I hope they don't change the standard because they will just get BIGGER. Although, I have to admit I wish Abby was bigger since she is just a pet.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma weighs 61lbs. I have not measured her so I don't know how tall she is. She is definitely on the small side though. She is still very lean as well.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> Someone in a parking lot told me today their GSD is 160 pounds. Can you imagine?


Yeah and if you asked, they'd probably tell you that they have a million dollars, was in the Navy SEALs, and is could make Ron Jeremy insecure... 

I don't believe it for a second. People who aren't very knowledgable about the breed often lie and exaggerate the size. It would take a wildly out of standard Shepherd to get anywhere near that size.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hawkeye 17months old 84lbs....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

BR870 said:


> Yeah and if you asked, they'd probably tell you that they have a million dollars, was in the Navy SEALs, and is could make Ron Jeremy insecure...
> 
> I don't believe it for a second. People who aren't very knowledgable about the breed often lie and exaggerate the size. It would take a wildly out of standard Shepherd to get anywhere near that size.


Who is Ron Jeremy?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Who is Ron Jeremy?


A Porn Star


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by PaddyD 
Who is Ron Jeremy?


LaRen616 said:


> A Porn Star


opcorn:

Ya but is he within the standard? :rofl:

Just Kidding .... I once owned a video store.
:blush:


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

Abigail is somewhere between 18mos and 2 yrs according to 3 different vets.
She was 55 lbs about 3 wks ago and was weighed this week at Petsmart.
She is 59.5 now. The vet wanted her to stay at 55. She is 22 inches at the shoulder. Her strength has really increased in the last 5 wks and her coat is getting plusher. It was thin when we adopted her. I am measuring her food and giving her one and one half cups morning and late afternoon. I hope that is not too much. She has some small treats during the day.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

anngie said:


> Abigail is somewhere between 18mos and 2 yrs according to 3 different vets.
> She was 55 lbs about 3 wks ago and was weighed this week at Petsmart.
> She is 59.5 now. The vet wanted her to stay at 55. She is 22 inches at the shoulder. Her strength has really increased in the last 5 wks and her coat is getting plusher. It was thin when we adopted her. I am measuring her food and giving her one and one half cups morning and late afternoon. I hope that is not too much. She has some small treats during the day.


3 cups per day shouldn't be too much. But it depends on the quality/type of food. What are you feeding her? I expect you will get much more (and better) advice here.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*How big is your gsd*

Judah turned 1 year old August 1st. [still working on his 1 year old pics to post lol]. He is 30" at the withers and weighs 80 lbs. He is lean for his height but we already know one hip is questionable so it's better for him not to be overweight. Everyone comments about how long his legs are. His dad was 120 lbs but his mom was only 75 lbs. His dad was tall too but I don't have his exact height measurement. Judah gets 1 1/2 cups of food 3x a day with some treats in between while training. He must have a high motabulism.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sprite and Akina are both right at 22inches, and 52-55 pounds. No one believes that they are "pure" german shepherds because they are tiny compared to other people's dogs. 

Ari is about 25" and 75+ pounds

Anik is 26 inches and 80+ ponds

Kenju is 25 inches and 91pouns, not fat, just short and stocky.

Cora is nearly 24 inches and 62-65 punds.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Kato is 63lbs at 5+1/2 months. He still looks skinny. I think he is going to be stocky.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

PaddyD said:


> 3 cups per day shouldn't be too much. But it depends on the quality/type of food. What are you feeding her? I expect you will get much more (and better) advice here.




I am feeding her Iams Healthy Naturals with chicken.

I took her to my vet after we adopted her. He is a German Shepherd owner.
This the dog food that he suggested.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto came a a BYB Laren. Both are black boys are tall aren't they?


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Virgil is 26" and last time he was weighed he was 96lbs. Not sure he's suppose to be that much though... then again, he was still a little chunky at that point but had no real muscle mass. It'll be interesting to see what he weighs now, and then again when he's in shape!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Holly is almost 10 months and weighs 61 pounds.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

My 8 year old is about 25" at the shoulder and is 75lbs.

My 5 year old is just under 27" at the shoulder and almost 90lbs.

My puppy is about 5 mos and is 20" and 41lbs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

reputable breeder. male. 4 yrs old.
24&1/2". 88 lbs.


----------



## candice (Aug 19, 2011)

my boy has a 32" chest. hes 2 1/2 years old. 100lbs


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

My 13 1/2 week old pup is about 20 pounds....I think she is a peanut!!


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Suprisingly I actually got my dog from a Reputable breeder. now Maximos parents were giants though. But when i went to pick up my puppy i seen all his sisters and they were TINY dogs. I mean Small. Max Was the biggest of the bunch and when we got home on his 10 week old check-up he weighed 18 lbs. and one of his sisters, NOT THE RUNT, weighed only 10lbs. I think all the bigger GSDs are just as capable in doing and acomplishing things as the 85 lb GSDs, They are just as smart and energetic and everything a GSD is. I hate the bad comments i hear about "Oversized" german shepherds. They are all the same.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Elly May is so big people think she is a male !


----------



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Yeah and if you asked, they'd probably tell you that they have a million dollars, was in the Navy SEALs, and is could make Ron Jeremy insecure...
> 
> I don't believe it for a second. People who aren't very knowledgable about the breed often lie and exaggerate the size. It would take a wildly out of standard Shepherd to get anywhere near that size.


Yeah, your right. Many people just can't be trusted with anything. A husband of one of my wife's friends (who has two shepherds) claimed his male was 130lbs. When we made our first visit this male was smaller in height to our female and is only heavier because he is over fed and is fat as a butterball but is still no where near 130lbs. You would just have to know this guy, he is all knowing about everything and is the best that ever lived at everything. Some people.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz will be 2 on Sept 11th (I know) and he is 94 pounds with no fat that I see and a very muscular front end. I think he's perfect


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Stella will be 7 months on August 22nd and she is 60 pounds. She has always been built solid, not fat. She has a nice waistline since she runs a lot.
A lot of people use to mistake her for a male while calling her beautiful. I think her face is very feminine and pretty.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> Fritz will be 2 on Sept 11th (I know) and he is 94 pounds with no fat that I see and a very muscular front end. I think he's perfect


 Maybe it's important to add that his parents were lean and 80 and 88 pounds.


----------



## Bleu (Jan 30, 2011)

Bleu will be one year old next week. She is 27" and 65 lbs. Took her to the vet a few weeks ago, just worried as she seems so thin. Vet said she would like to see some more muscle on her and tried to switch us to IVet. Instead we have switched to TOTW. Can't wait 'til she fills out a little, but she's so long-legged, it's going to take a while to see it.

Oh, and BYB..


----------



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess mine is the smallest male.. Charlie is 24inch at the shoulders and only ways about 67lbs. he's two years old and is lean and healthy.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Our dog has what we call: PPS
Permanent puppy syndrome

Our boy is about 14 months and just shy of 65 pounds about two months ago. He is lean and leggy and gets mistaken for a puppy and a female daily....
He has a little more filling out to do but he is just a small shepherd and was neutered at a no kill rescue way too early.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley just went to the vets. He is a little over 8 months, 71lbs and if I measured correctly 25 inches. He is a perfect size for me, I pray he doesn't get too much bigger.


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (Jun 14, 2011)

Shylo is 6 and half months and weighed yesterday at 67.7lbs. not bad according to the other males dogs his age or older on this thread lol. 

oh and he's from byb.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Hank weighed in at 95 pounds today and will be a year old on Saturday. He is very long and lean; I think he seems skinny but the vet said his weight is perfect. His last weigh-in was 88 pounds at 9 months, so I think his growth has slowed a bit. For a while he was gaining about 10 pounds a month.

Another member posted a similar question a while back, and it seemed like a lot of answers were that growing pups had about 10 pounds for each month of age; like a 6-month-old was in the 60-lb range, an 8-month-old in the 80-lb range, etc.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

HankGSD said:


> Another member posted a similar question a while back, and it seemed like a lot of answers were that growing pups had about 10 pounds for each month of age; like a 6-month-old was in the 60-lb range, an 8-month-old in the 80-lb range, etc.


Nah, stuff like that is totally arbitrary. It depends on so many factors. 80lbs at 8 months is fairly big, my 9-YEAR old GSD is 75lb.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax is 1.75 years old, 24.5" tall, not exactly sure of his weight. Last time he was weighed he was 74 lbs, he might have gained a few lbs but I doubt he'll get much over 80.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder will be 3 in December...he is 100 lbs even


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> Someone in a parking lot told me today their GSD is 160 pounds. Can you imagine?






I measured Dakota today. She stands about 24in at the shoulder. I'm taking her to the vet soon so I'll let them weigh her then. I believe she was somewhere between 60 and 70 pounds. She is a smaller, leaner GSD. Not big boned.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Our boy Josh is close to 13 mo and weighs 82lbs, he's just starting the "filling out" process so we expect him to gain a little more. Jenna is a rescue, we've had her about 3 weeks, she almost 25" tall and weighed a skinny 56 when pulled from the shelter, now she's close to 60lbs at 11 months, vet says she'll be 65-70lbs when filled out.


----------



## diwren (Nov 16, 2011)

Branden weighed 85 at 6 months. He is 3 years and weighs 122 pounds today! He might be a little on the heavy side.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

80 pounds for Baby Gibbs (3 years) and Blizzak (3 3/4 years) and 70 for Cocotte (5 3/4 years )


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

205 lbs and gaining......

10 months old...


SuperG


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

SuperG said:


> 205 lbs and gaining......
> 
> 10 months old...
> 
> ...



I think that might be a record


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol SuperG! About 40" at the shoulder too, I bet


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Areli is 32wks or 7mos 1. 5wks (counting by months) and is 79.4lbs and 26" (I found a more accurate way to measure her and was pleased to see she wasn't almost 27" like I thought ; although she will probably be about that when finished growing). She is lean and muscles galore.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz is 6 months old weighs 65 (+) lbs. Habe not measured his height, can't get him to stand still long enough. Tell me, when do they stop gaining weight....


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

d4mmo said:


> I think that might be a record


Whoops....I posted lbs....it should have been kilograms


SuperG


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyson is exactly 80 lbs.
Shiggs was 75 lbs about 4 months ago, she may be 80 now since we cut down her runs and she puts on weight quick.


----------

